

Ask HN: What's your desktop look like? - indrora

I've noticed something very interesting with my fellow hackers: they have amazingly sparse desktops but pack their machines with tons of windows and information.<p>For example, I can trace the evolution of my progress by looking at the pure complexity of my desktops over time.<p>Since many of my pictures are stashed on an old webserver I use, I'll start with those...<p><i>beware</i> that some of my wallpapers are... risque?<p>Back in 2008, I had a really quite sparse layout that packed a lot of information into a small amount of space: http://sonof.bandit.name/files/morestuff/pictures/desk1.PNG<p>Later on, my desktop became much more mundane, and in 2009 my layout changed styles:
http://sonof.bandit.name/files/morestuff/more_pictures/images/qqqqq.JPG<p>Here's what my machine looked back in my junior/senior year of high school: http://sonof.bandit.name/files/morestuff/pictures/xfce3.png<p>Once I was out of highschool my layout changed a lot:
http://sonof.bandit.name/files/morestuff/more_pictures/images/desktop_2010_01_31.png<p>My desktops changed to lighter as my programming increased and I headed off to college<p>http://sonof.bandit.name/files/morestuff/more_pictures/images/scrn-25_Apr_10-180435.png<p>http://sonof.bandit.name/files/morestuff/more_pictures/images/scrn-10_Jul_10-003337.png<p>After not cataloging my desktops much for nearly a year, I have noticed that my main desktop today is much, much lighter:<p>http://i.imgur.com/GitGY.jpg<p>What's your desktop metamorphised into?
======
Skywing
Mine is extremely anti-climactic: <http://i.imgur.com/gwbBC.png>

